# Galaxy 10R TV Listings?



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

By my count, there are 21 OTA broadcasters carried on Galaxy 10R. They include two Fox stations, two ABCs, two WBs, four UPNs, and five PAXs.

Wouldn't it be neat and useful to be able to find or create one page online with the listings just for Galaxy10R?

There are several TV listing sites, but all begin with the idea that you're either getting OTA from one spot or you're a cable/Dish/DirecTV subscriber in one spot. I can't find anything that would let you construct the Florida-to-Oregon spread of these stations.

Anybody else have any luck?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

titantv.com. You can add any channel you want with the call letters and number. KKTU 8, etc etc etc..


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks Angelsfan!

Worked real good

carload...What I just did was set it up with just my locals (analog locals) and then added the callsign & what channel I wanted it in the guide and now its all there


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Ditto!

I hadn't spotted that section of TitanTV before. I set up 16 of 21; Titan didn't recognize WBIF, KPOU, KLRA, KQOK, and KDEV. Still, that's extremely helpful and exactly what I was looking for. Woo hoo!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

carload said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I hadn't spotted that section of TitanTV before. I set up 16 of 21; Titan didn't recognize WBIF, KPOU, KLRA, KQOK, and KDEV. Still, that's extremely helpful and exactly what I was looking for. Woo hoo!


carload
KQOK is Shop at Home 24 hrs a day
KDEV is church stuff all day


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

And Lyngsat reports that KDEV left on June 3. So never mind!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

carload said:


> And Lyngsat reports that KDEV left on June 3. So never mind!


That's correct.


----------

